# High blood pressure on cycle ?



## Kennyken

Evening,

Today and last night I have been suffering from blurry vision in one eye. I'm on week 2 of an 800mg tri test cycle

Done some research on high blood pressure and can cause blurry vision. I've had a stressful week at work also so that's not helping.

Can this be related if so is there anything I can do. I have never suffered from high bp and was checked about a month ago.

I don't smoke or drink regular

Can the test be causing my blurry vision in one eye ??


----------



## Hotdog147

Wash your eye out! High blood pressure rarely has symptoms, hence why it's called the silent killer!

Best thing you can do is go and buy a BP monitor, get an OMRON one, cost you about £20-£30 IIRC

Check it same time everyday when relaxed and if it is high then look into enalipril


----------



## Fatstuff

they are cheap m8, get one, doesnt hurt to check it now and again.


----------



## Fatstuff

are u taking an ai?


----------



## jamiedilk

i am having this at the minute !! on test aswell as clen var and prop not sure which is causing it tho lol


----------



## Hotdog147

High estrogen or water retention is usually the cause


----------



## Kennyken

Im taking 10mg aromasin each day


----------



## jamiedilk

so is that a good thing having high estrogen levels or can u counter act it with something !!



Hotdog147 said:


> High estrogen or water retention is usually the cause


----------



## jamiedilk

gonna get me some of this and start taking it !!



Kennyken said:


> Im taking 10mg aromasin each day


----------



## Kennyken

jamiedilk said:


> i am having this at the minute !! on test aswell as clen var and prop not sure which is causing it tho lol


Really? How long you had it ? Just one eye?


----------



## Fatstuff

Hotdog147 said:


> High estrogen or water retention is usually the cause


not familiar with aromasin doses, i always use adex. but if its the right dose i cant see it being an issue, are u taking clomid? clomid can give blurred vision


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatstuff said:


> not familiar with aromasin doses, i always use adex. but if its the right dose i cant see it being an issue, are u taking clomid? clomid can give blurred vision


sorry was meant to quote kenneth ^^


----------



## Kennyken

No clomid. Just test once a week and 1 aromasin tablet a day.

Nearly went hospital early too


----------



## Hotdog147

jamiedilk said:


> *so is that a good thing having high estrogen levels* or can u counter act it with something !!


No, not at all mate, High BP, gyno, harder recovery after cycle etc....

Are you not running an AI at all?


----------



## Kennyken

chilisi said:


> Pop into Lloyds pharmacy. They run a quick BP test service.


Good idea Il find my closest one !


----------



## Hotdog147

chilisi said:


> But it's best to check in the morning on waking.


No it's not, it's always at it lowest in the morning, can increase by upto 30% higher throughout the day, there is not really any best time to check it tbh

I would do it 3x ED at the same time to get accurate readings, just make sure you're relaxed when doing the readings


----------



## Kennyken

Should I lower my test dosage ? Little bit scared tbh


----------



## Hotdog147

Kennyken said:


> Should I lower my test dosage ? Little bit scared tbh


You may not even have high BP, stop worrying and stressing, that will give you high BP lol

Just get a monitor and check for the next few days, amazon is cheap but if you want it immediately then get one from boots, they are a great investment anyway


----------



## TG123

i don't think it's high blood pressure

i mean you might have high blood pressure but i don't think it's causing the blurry vision because it's just in 1 eye and i think blood pressure being so high to the point where it affects your vision would effect each eye equally


----------



## Kennyken

Hotdog147 said:


> You may not even have high BP, stop worrying and stressing, that will give you high BP lol
> 
> Just get a monitor and check for the next few days, amazon is cheap but if you want it immediately then get one from boots, they are a great investment anyway


Are they easy to read ?


----------



## TG123

Hotdog147 said:


> You may not even have high BP, stop worrying and stressing, that will give you high BP lol
> 
> Just get a monitor and check for the next few days, amazon is cheap but if you want it immediately then get one from boots, they are a great investment anyway


i got 1 from argos, 15 quid, accurate, easy to use


----------



## KRIS_B

Mate the high BP is probably from increases cholesterol levels from the test. From what I believe as soon as you have a jab of test it increases your LDL levels by 32% which in turn will increase BP


----------



## Hotdog147

Kennyken said:


> Are they easy to read ?


 :lol: What do you mean? You wrap the cuff round your arm, press the button, it inflates, then about 30 seconds later you get a digital reading of systolic and diastolic numbers and usually a heart rate too

Ideal BP is around 120/80, (systolic/diastolic)


----------



## Hotdog147

KRIS_B said:


> Mate the high BP is probably from increases cholesterol levels from the test. From what I believe as soon as you have a jab of test it increases your LDL levels by 32% which in turn will increase BP


He may not even have High BP!!!!!! Stop making him worry FFS! :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Hotdog147 said:


> :lol: What do you mean? You wrap the cuff round your arm, press the button, it inflates, then about 30 seconds later you get a digital reading of systolic and diastolic numbers and usually a heart rate too
> 
> Ideal BP is around 120/80, (systolic/diastolic)


That's what I mean hotdog wasn't sure what an ideal bp reading was. Reps when I log on mate


----------



## KRIS_B

Hotdog147 said:


> He may not even have High BP!!!!!! Stop making him worry FFS! :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## Hotdog147

Kennyken said:


> That's what I mean hotdog wasn't sure what an ideal bp reading was. Reps when I log on mate


No probs mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BigTrev

Even if it was high bp its not a danger as long as its not left in a high state for any lenght of time.Its worth mentioning to pure beetroot juice is great for lowering bp and of great benefits especially when on aas.Read up on it to.


----------



## hackskii

Go get it tested, you do need to know, mine gets to stroke III stroke range before and the doctors were freaking out.

No guarantee that using an AI will keep it in range, it did not do mine like that.

Once I was urinating blood from high blood pressure.

So, if it is high blood pressure you better bring that down.

Self medicating with blood pressure is iffy at best.


----------



## golfgttdi

Am I the only one to think it slightly strange that he asked 'high oestrogen levels, so is that a good thing?'

Really not being a smart ass but your pinning 800mg a week of testosterone (bout 20 times the body's natural production) and your not aware of the very basic unwanted side effects?

Op take the advice above get a bp monitor, all the usual OTC supplements for lowering bp for me were rubbish, but a pint of beetroot juice always worked wonders!


----------



## DrRinse

> Mate the high BP is probably from increases cholesterol levels


I don't reckon those two things are correlated at all.


----------



## Kennyken

golfgttdi said:


> Am I the only one to think it slightly strange that he asked 'high oestrogen levels, so is that a good thing?'
> 
> Really not being a smart ass but your pinning 800mg a week of testosterone (bout 20 times the body's natural production) and your not aware of the very basic unwanted side effects?
> 
> Op take the advice above get a bp monitor, all the usual OTC supplements for lowering bp for me were rubbish, but a pint of beetroot juice always worked wonders!


I didn't ask. That was someone else. I'm taking an ai


----------



## Fatstuff

golfgttdi said:


> Am I the only one to think it slightly strange that he asked 'high oestrogen levels, so is that a good thing?'
> 
> Really not being a smart ass but your pinning 800mg a week of testosterone (bout 20 times the body's natural production) and your not aware of the very basic unwanted side effects?
> 
> Op take the advice above get a bp monitor, all the usual OTC supplements for lowering bp for me were rubbish, but a pint of beetroot juice always worked wonders!


not kennyken, reread son


----------



## Kennyken

hackskii said:


> Go get it tested, you do need to know, mine gets to stroke III stroke range before and the doctors were freaking out.
> 
> No guarantee that using an AI will keep it in range, it did not do mine like that.
> 
> Once I was urinating blood from high blood pressure.
> 
> So, if it is high blood pressure you better bring that down.
> 
> Self medicating with blood pressure is iffy at best.


Can it cause blurred vision does it sound common?


----------



## hackskii

Kennyken said:


> Can it cause blurred vision does it sound common?


Sure it can cause blurred vision


----------



## golfgttdi

Sorry kenny, was late and I was in sleep mode.

But the advise for the beetroot juice still stands 

Nasty at first but I love it now.

Swill it in your mouth for a second before swallowing (yeah like a porn star blah blah lol) the saliva in your mouth mixes with it and nitrates are released (googled ha ha) but its never failed to take mine down a fair few points!


----------



## Kennyken

What are my options if it is high bp?


----------



## Kennyken

golfgttdi said:


> Sorry kenny, was late and I was in sleep mode.
> 
> But the advise for the beetroot juice still stands
> 
> Nasty at first but I love it now.
> 
> Swill it in your mouth for a second before swallowing (yeah like a porn star blah blah lol) the saliva in your mouth mixes with it and nitrates are released (googled ha ha) but its never failed to take mine down a fair few points!


Where Do I get beetroot juice from mate?


----------



## Kennyken

Right just had 250ml beetroot juice. OMG tastes proper bad.

Can you buy beetroot in Tablet form ?


----------



## hackskii

Celery juice works well too, and in about a half hour.

Beetroot takes a bit longer but lasts longer too.


----------



## big_jim_87

not sure if its been said but hawthorn berry (caps)


----------



## Thatcca

High BP - Hawthorn Capsules 1g per day

or Celery Seed Extract 1g per day.

Low oestrogen can cause blurry vision also. So if your test is bunk, combined with the AI.

I also thought the standard dosage for Aromasin was 25mg, but someone better experienced can clarify that.


----------



## hackskii

Blood sugar issues can cause blurred vision too.

Did you ever get it checked?


----------



## BB_999

Four stalks of celery per day took mine down from 150/70 to 132/70 within a week and it's now 126/61 after three weeks on this protocol.

Anything else I tried barely did anything except CoQ10 which helped a bit. Celery has been by far the most effective treatment.


----------



## Kennyken

Blood sugar levels have been checked recently and come back normal fasted and mom fasted. All organs are working fine too.

Bought some beetroot juice this morning from Holland and narrate. Even though vision was fine this morning when I was woke .

Had a sore throat on the same side as my blurry vision and now I have ear ache and runny blocked nostril so Maybe I got some sort of sinus infection. I don't know.

Really hope it isn't the 800mg test. As I wanna enjoy my first cycle


----------



## hackskii

Nose bleeds are another sign of high blood pressure, a buddy of mine used to get those when he was on cycle.


----------



## Kennyken

hackskii said:


> Nose bleeds are another sign of high blood pressure, a buddy of mine used to get those when he was on cycle.


I've had none of that. Suppose this first cycle I can see how my body responds

Next cycle I can relax more and be less anxious


----------



## hackskii

Or get it checked to verify if it is, or is not blood pressure.


----------



## Kennyken

hackskii said:


> Or get it checked to verify if it is, or is not blood pressure.


Silly question but do I just go to my doctor and blatantly tell him what I've taken ?


----------



## hackskii

Kennyken said:


> Silly question but do I just go to my doctor and blatantly tell him what I've taken ?


Go to those machines that are in the pharmacy they should get you close, but if the cuff is too small it will give a higher reading.

Also give it a minute before you do it, relax, read something to get if off your mind.


----------



## BB_999

Kennyken said:


> Blood sugar levels have been checked recently and come back normal fasted and mom fasted. All organs are working fine too.
> 
> Bought some beetroot juice this morning from Holland and narrate. Even though vision was fine this morning when I was woke .
> 
> Had a sore throat on the same side as my blurry vision and now I have ear ache and runny blocked nostril so Maybe I got some sort of sinus infection. I don't know.
> 
> Really hope it isn't the 800mg test. As I wanna enjoy my first cycle


Are you sure it's not just Hayfever??


----------



## Kennyken

The Lifter said:


> Are you sure it's not just Hayfever??


Not sure mate. I suffer from anxiety so fed don't help. Il get blood pressure checked tommoro put my mind at rest


----------



## narraboth

sorry, it just takes you a min to measure your blood pressure, it's not like testing your blood. just walk in a NHS clinic and say: can i check my blood pressure? or just ask your gym manager, many gym has it.

Actually it's not a bad idea to buy a simple machine and check by yourself everyday.

you got to measure it before you can say your eye problem link to it: you don't even know if your BP is normal or not. you don't take any medication before you are sure how high your blood pressure is do you?


----------



## Kennyken

Bought this just now will go home and try it soon


----------



## Kennyken

Blood pressure was

128/63

Heart rate is 83


----------



## Kennyken

Bump


----------



## Kennyken

Just went to the lloyds and had them check my blood pressure.

Here are the results. First reading is my left arm, second is right arm and the last reading is another reading taken again from the arm with the previous highest.


----------



## Hotdog147

Your BP is absolutely fine


----------



## hometrainer

i suffer fromhigh bloodpresure ,lookout for headaches, and a red face .anything over 140 is high and try and relax a little


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hotdog147 said:


> Your BP is absolutely fine


X2 almost text book perfect.


----------



## Hotdog147

Only start to worry when it hits 180/80, like mine did! :lol:


----------



## DrRinse

> Just went to the lloyds and had them check my blood pressure.
> 
> Here are the results. First reading is my left arm, second is right arm and the last reading is another reading taken again from the arm with the previous highest.


Look good to me. You'll get some variation in the results if you measure a couple of times. Also BP rises and falls throughout the day. Systolic and Diastolic pressures are within normal ranges.

Ant


----------



## DrRinse

> Only start to worry when it hits 180/80, like mine did!


Got 183/90 once. Damn near freaked out. All normal now.


----------



## Hotdog147

DrRinse said:


> Got 183/90 once. Damn near freaked out. All normal now.


Funny thing is, people tell you nose bleeds, headaches etc.. are all signs of high BP. I had no symptoms, they don't call it the silent killer for nothing!


----------



## Kennyken

Do you know how relived I am lol. I would of gone hospital the other day of hotdog hadn't said not to worry!


----------



## Rick89

i suffer with high blood pressure due to eating lots of crap on cycle

best thing for it is obviously clean diet with little or no salt, lots of water, AI, hefty dose of vit c and 5+ stalks of celery a day

the celery is like a miracle unreal how well and quick this works


----------



## Rick89

Hotdog147 said:


> Funny thing is, people tell you nose bleeds, headaches etc.. are all signs of high BP. I had no symptoms, they don't call it the silent killer for nothing!


good post

I get a red bloated face but nothing else no nose bleeds etc etc


----------



## Hotdog147

Rick89 said:


> good post
> 
> I get a red bloated face but nothing else no nose bleeds etc etc


Red face is usually high estrogen mate IME, do you use an AI mate?


----------



## Rick89

Hotdog147 said:


> Red face is usually high estrogen mate IME, do you use an AI mate?


I know mate it water retention

I hold all my water in my face

usually not mate but did for a bit on last cycle because diet was pretty sloppy so water got bad


----------



## hackskii

Kennyken said:


> Just went to the lloyds and had them check my blood pressure.
> 
> Here are the results. First reading is my left arm, second is right arm and the last reading is another reading taken again from the arm with the previous highest.


Man that is good, way better than mine, you are fine.

My highest was 183/116 on a tren, mast, test cycle a while back.

I went in to emergency and they took my pressure and put me on a table where they monitored it.

When I told them about steroids I got hammered by probably 5 different doctors all wanting to chime in on the dangers of steroids.

They would not let me leave after I got tired of them hammering on me.

After 5 hours (yes that is right) of being held hostage I was so hungry and they did not want to feed me.

I had my wife get me some food and they had to inspect it first to prove no salt was in there before I could eat.

I told them at one point I was going to rip off the wires on me and leave if they didn't feed me.

They never put it in my record either.


----------



## Kennyken

hackskii said:


> Man that is good, way better than mine, you are fine.
> 
> My highest was 183/116 on a tren, mast, test cycle a while back.
> 
> I went in to emergency and they took my pressure and put me on a table where they monitored it.
> 
> When I told them about steroids I got hammered by probably 5 different doctors all wanting to chime in on the dangers of steroids.
> 
> They would not let me leave after I got tired of them hammering on me.
> 
> After 5 hours (yes that is right) of being held hostage I was so hungry and they did not want to feed me.
> 
> I had my wife get me some food and they had to inspect it first to prove no salt was in there before I could eat.
> 
> I told them at one point I was going to rip off the wires on me and leave if they didn't feed me.
> 
> They never put it in my record either.


Jesus did you have any symptoms ?


----------



## hackskii

Zclock said:


> Lol, I had this problem with my monitor. Recently my arms are getting bigger so it doesnt fit my arm that well. So When I do readings i allways get the bp in 144~/90 range, low pulse tough.
> 
> Do you know if those monitors that you have on your armwrist are accurate like the other normal ones?


Not nearly as accurate.

If you check your wrist one with your arm below your heart your reading will change, if you put your hand above your heart, it will change, the variance is huge.

I went out and bought the best one I could, it checks it 3 times then does an average, then puts it in memory.

I think it stores like 10 or something.

Small cuff will show high, normal cuff can show normal.


----------



## hackskii

Kennyken said:


> Jesus did you have any symptoms ?


Yes, I could feel my heart beat in my neck and chest.

But then they hook me up to a monitor for blood pressure, wheel in the thing for EKG where they put those electrodes on you and monitor things like oxygen as well.

That was all ok laying down.

But when they got like everyone in the whole hospital there walking by shaking their heads, asking questions, giving me the riot act, asking me more questions, then blasting me about the dangers of steroid use.

Even people that would not be there to help me had something negative to say.

I almost pulled all the crap off and left without signing anything, they really upset me.

I mean I get it, but 5 different doctors saying all the same thing and yelling at me like I was a child when I am older than all of them got old quick.

I told them to give me something to make it lower and that I would stop my cycle.

But oh no, gotta have the last word in the abuse.

Treated me like I was a smack head.


----------



## Kennyken

hackskii said:


> Yes, I could feel my heart beat in my neck and chest.
> 
> But then they hook me up to a monitor for blood pressure, wheel in the thing for EKG where they put those electrodes on you and monitor things like oxygen as well.
> 
> That was all ok laying down.
> 
> But when they got like everyone in the whole hospital there walking by shaking their heads, asking questions, giving me the riot act, asking me more questions, then blasting me about the dangers of steroid use.
> 
> Even people that would not be there to help me had something negative to say.
> 
> I almost pulled all the crap off and left without signing anything, they really upset me.
> 
> I mean I get it, but 5 different doctors saying all the same thing and yelling at me like I was a child when I am older than all of them got old quick.
> 
> I told them to give me something to make it lower and that I would stop my cycle.
> 
> But oh no, gotta have the last word in the abuse.
> 
> Treated me like I was a smack head.


Was that in the USA or the UK ? If it's the US did you have to pay for hospital treatment ?


----------



## Gary29

Can you take hawthorn berry forever? Or will it cause any side effects with time?

I wish I liked celery, I really cannot stand it, and I'll eat most things. Do the celery seed extract tabs have the same effect as celery but without the taste or would I be better off eating celery?

Looking to start a Test E cycle in the next few months, and my bp is my main worry. It's within normal range at the moment (I have a bp tester at home) but high bp runs in my family, so I want to have all my bases covered when it comes to bp.

PS: Kenny, glad you're ok mate, chill out and relax! Scott, sorry to hear you were treated like that, I can imagine how you felt.


----------



## Kennyken

Gary29 said:


> Can you take hawthorn berry forever? Or will it cause any side effects with time?
> 
> I wish I liked celery, I really cannot stand it, and I'll eat most things. Do the celery seed extract tabs have the same effect as celery but without the taste or would I be better off eating celery?
> 
> Looking to start a Test E cycle in the next few months, and my bp is my main worry. It's within normal range at the moment (I have a bp tester at home) but high bp runs in my family, so I want to have all my bases covered when it comes to bp.
> 
> PS: Kenny, glad you're ok mate, chill out and relax! Scott, sorry to hear you were treated like that, I can imagine how you felt.


Cheers mate x


----------



## hackskii

Kennyken said:


> Was that in the USA or the UK ? If it's the US did you have to pay for hospital treatment ?


USA, I have insurance.

Funny thing, if I had a broken arm, only one doc would have seen me, but high blood pressure from steroids, all of them came to see me to talk crap.

Bastards:lol:


----------



## BigTrev

Kenny thats brilliant news mate with the bp so now you can relaxe and get on with the cycle.Its very easy to start to panic when you get a certain symptom and think its the aas tho it also good to get medical advice to put the mind at rest.Have to say Hackskii is always of great help on this forum a top bloke. :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Zclock said:


> Good I asked, I was close to order one of those.
> 
> Ok mate, I tried looking around for those machines that measure but didnt find so many alternatives that people with "bigger" arms can use.
> 
> You know anywhere I could look for one that would fit?


I bought an expensive one and it has 2 different size cuffs, so I use the big one.

I bought one like this: http://www.omronwebstore.com/detail/OMR+BP791IT


----------



## corporates

Hotdog147 said:


> High blood pressure rarely has symptoms


There are plenty of symptoms for hypertension mate, it's just that many of us, me included ignore them or are unaware that it is high blood pressure causing the symptoms.

Take it from me, I'm on ramipril, atenolol and statins now


----------



## sonofmivie

kenny did you find out what caused the blurry vision in the end or did it just go away?


----------



## Hotdog147

corporates said:


> There are plenty of symptoms for hypertension mate, it's just that many of us, me included ignore them or are unaware that it is high blood pressure causing the symptoms.
> 
> Take it from me, I'm on ramipril, atenolol and statins now


I said rarely, the NHS seem to agree

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Blood-pressure-(high)/Pages/Symptoms.aspx


----------



## Jcole83

Hi mate try a baby aspirin 75mg a day, that got my bp under control on cycle!


----------



## Kennyken

sonofmivie said:


> kenny did you find out what caused the blurry vision in the end or did it just go away?


Not completely sure mate. Could be a combination of stress, long hours of driving, lack of sleep. Just one of those things I got to keep my eye on

Diet as been pretty poor over the past few days because of the worry. Amazing how much diet is affected due to a little stress


----------

